# اللهجة البدوية الأردنية(؟): جرحك بالحشا لاجي



## eddie85

[اللهجة العراقية بالحشى لاجي]

ما معنى : بالحشى لاجي؟

السياق:

جرحك بالحشى لاجي وأنا في وصلكم راجي
ووصلك دايم علاجي وأنا من تترقي مقهور.

مأخوذ من أغنية : جروح القلب يادكتور لأبي غليون.


----------



## Mahaodeh

هذه ليست لهجة عراقية. أظنها بدوية والله أعلم

الحشا: ما في داخل الجسم، الأعضاء الداخلية.

جرحك: الجرح هنا ليس حقيقي بل مجازي، المقصود به الألم. جرحك المقصود به "الألم الذي سببه حبي لك".

لست متأكدة من كلمة لاجي، لعلها من "لاجيء". لست خبيرة باللهجات البدوية ولكن من السياق يبدو لي أن المعنى هو: ألم حبك في داخلي قد اتخذ من أحشائي ملاذا أو مسكنا لا يفارقه


----------

